# Only shoot in Ontario this Sunday July 13th



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm there!!!!


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Never been to a field shoot. What time would it wrap up? (World Cup finals start at 3pm :wink


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Good question roughneck1

Field shoots go quite fast. 2 or more shooters shoot at the same time. There isn't any time consumed with judging the distance and using binoculars to see where to aim. The people that aren't shooting in the group usually spot arrows for the shooters, again reducing time at each station. We shoot 4 arrows per target butt and there are 14 butts. We do this 2 times with a lunch break in the middle.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

They take just as long as 3D, depending who shows up and wether or not you choose to hand out the awards before everyone is finished shooting :0


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Yes and no.

Let's not start a discussion on the benefits of 3D vs Field, but that being said, I've never been to a field shoot that ran past about 4:00 (at least not in this century ), and most are done by 3:00. 

Same with most 3Ds, although I have been to several 3Ds that went well past 6:00.

Roughneck - I'm afraid you'll probably miss the first half, but by then it'll likely be all over anyways, if yesterday was any indication. 



Just looked at the long range weather forecast - of course, the only day this coming week with rain predicted is Sunday...


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

At the Oaa this past weekend My group finished finished our round one hour ahead of the rest of the groups, I think the field guys slowed things up looking for dots to shoot at 

I know the last field shoot at York was interesting, the field crowd did not wait for a group to finish and handed out awards before the final group was in! Is this how you get done before 3:00 Stash?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Generally start at 10:00, some courses are set up so 3 can shoot at a time so you make up groups of 3 instead of 4, but even with 2 sets of 2 shooters, usually done first 14 by noon, an hour for lunch, done 2nd 14 by 3:00.

Sometimes there's a straggler group or two - nothing much you can do about that, other than better planning on the target assignment groupings. 

Why the poke at "the field crowd", Blake? I can't speak for what happened at York - I didn't stay for the second half, but I'm fairly certain it would be the host YCB people who made that decision, not the field shooters in general. I don't recall being at any other field shoots recently where the organizers didn't wait for everyone to finish before handing out awards.


----------



## TRDJer (May 14, 2012)

Hey Chris, how muddy/flooded does the course get when it rains?

Looking like it could be a wet one...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I wanted to go but I need 3D practice for next week so will skip it


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

araz2114 said:


> That's right, The OAA Tournament Directory only shows one shoot in the entire province this weekend.
> 
> And it's a Field shoot at Elmira and District Rod and Gun Club. This will be a "hunter" round. meaning it is an all black target with a white center. It is the final leg of the 4 for 20 Field series, but EVERYONE is welcome.
> 
> ...


Four arrows? These aren't the same rules as Archery Canada and World Archery then?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

That's right - this is an IFAA round in yards, not a WA (FITA) round in metres. You won't find any WA field courses in Ontario.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

TRDJer, The course has wet spots and dry spots. The first 4 targets are the wettest... the rest is dry. No huge worries about the course being too wet... I hope. Don't want to poke Mother Nature. 

Stash is correct, the round is an IFAA Hunter round, not a WA or AC round. I haven't shot one of those in a decade.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

What happened at yorks field round doesn't usually happen. There was one group that took much longer than all the rest. All the archers waited patiently for over an hour. At that time it was decided that a couple of selfish archers would be left out of the awards. The patience shown by the other 40 archers was first class. Hopefully it will finish on time from now on.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

YEP ! I'll be there rain or shine !
Glen


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Go get em Skinner!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I'll be there!
Love shooting Field hunter rounds.
Cant beat 144 arrows in a 40 arrow day!!
Not bashing 3D either. I just like to shoot way more arrows
See you all there!


Shawn


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

Excited to be there and listen to the laughter throughout the forest from everyone having way too much fun, if that is even possible.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

cheaplaughs said:


> What happened at yorks field round doesn't usually happen. There was one group that took much longer than all the rest. All the archers waited patiently for over an hour. At that time it was decided that a couple of selfish archers would be left out of the awards. The patience shown by the other 40 archers was first class. Hopefully it will finish on time from now on.


Did you think to maybe consider the group before you decided to call them "selfish"? 
I was apart of that group and we were moving as fast as we could. We were shooting with an archer shooting from the cub stakes so on many targets we would need to essentially have 3 different "pairs" of shooters at a time. We shot 3-up from the adult stakes when we could but at the same time on the fans there was still 2 sets of shooting. And were not over an hour longer than everyone else, the was a group that walked past us as we were on the last target. Not trying to start a war or anything just stating the truth.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

I feel sorry for you. I really do


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

And I said a couple. To me that meant two not three.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Maybe your not the group in question.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

cheaplaughs said:


> Maybe your not the group in question.


Sorry I must have been mistaken, I think I do know which group you are talking about. They were lined up after us for the afternoon but we never saw them on the second half. I had forgotten about that group. I guess I left before the awards were handed out then!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

On a note other than shooting archery or a field round.... etc. We are planning to strap on the feed bag at "The Crossroads" after the shoot if people are interested. It's Mennonite Buffet... nothing but comfort food... even gluten free section if you require that. It's a great feed... unless you are on a diet  

Come on mother nature.... help us out on Sunday please.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info Chris, We hope to make it on Sunday even if we need waders and gallons of bug spray!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

MMMM the Ctrossroads:hungry:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Looks like the last of the thunder boomers just finished here. I hope that is the end of them. On my way to check the course now.

Hope to see you soon.

Chris


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Up and ready. Now if I could just wake up


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

HEY!!!

Wake up!


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

THANKS ELMIRA ! Great shoot ! Thanks to Shawn Dave and Rae for completing my day , as I had a blast . Good to see the turn out you had considering the weather report. 
Glen


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

Had a great time. Thanks to the volunteers at the club. Great weather, great friends and CrossRoads. Doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Shoot was fantastic! 
Shot my worst score in 2 years and had a great time doing it!
Great to see everyone again and fun had by all.
Looking forward to the Field champs at the Kimmik field!
I will sooo be practicing more!!

Shawn


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

That really was a great day despite the threat of thunderstorms. Ours was the group killing ourselves laughing the entire day. I am sure the other participants could hear us throughout the forest. Kudos to Chris (Araz) for putting on such an excellent shoot.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I am glad people had a good time shooting the final 4 for 20 shoot of 2014. It was a pleasure to host it at Elmira and District Rod and Gun Club. I was great to see 32 shooters show up on a "questionable" day as far as weather went. I'm glad the weather held off for everyone once the shoot started.

A special thank you to everyone that helped. Tom Schnarr (range set up), Shawn Galivan (range setup), Dave Schnarr (range setup),Blair MacDougall (range setup) Judith Bean (awards), Martin Pruis (archery director), Steve Voisin (bbq guru) I sure hope I didn't miss anyone. 

I hoped everyone liked the EDRG accuracy award... won by Andrew Fagan with 71 x's and the other random prize drawings. 

I hope to see everyone (plus some) at Provincial Championships at KimmiK Archery Club August 23 and 24.

Congratulations to 

Mens Master
1st Robin Horlock 511

Ladies Master
1st Judith Bean 489

Mens Compound
1st Andrew Fagan 555
2nd Dietmar Trilus 552
3rd Chris Priester 548

Ladies Compound
1st Fiona McClean 540
2nd Daniela Webb 534
3rd Katie Roth 522

Ladies Junior 
1st Fiona Maude 514
2nd Samantha _____ (sorry didn't get last name) 454

Men Junion
1st Artin ______ (sorry didn't get last name) 515
2nd Justin _____ (sorry didn't get last name) 454

Ladies Cub
1st Ryli _____ (sorry didn't get last name) 482


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Was there a BB class?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

was there 13 shooters as per scores posted or 32????


----------



## ArcherMan (Feb 13, 2014)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> was there 13 shooters as per scores posted or 32????


Forget your glasses LOL? I wasn't there. Looks like 32


----------



## ArcherMan (Feb 13, 2014)

What's the score out of? How many x's in a day.? 71 seems like many


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Field and field hunter rounds are scored with 28 targets in the day with 4 arrows shot per target. That would be 112 arrows or possible Xs. 3 3D shoots in one day.


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

The "hunter" round we shot has a possible score of 560. There are three scoring rings on the target 5-4-3. 4 arrows are shot at each target for a possible score of 20. The size of the target is determined by the length of the shot. A hunter round is shot from 11 yards, all the way to 70 yards. The distances are known. The 11 yard spot is about the size of a loonie, and the 70 yard bulls eye is about the size of an orange. 

Hope to see lots out to the provincial champs next month. Even if you have never shot field, come out and try. There will be lots of people there more than happy to show you how. I shot with George on the weekend who had never shot field before. I know he will be back. He had a great time.


----------

